# Silky or cottony



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Our first fluff had very fly away cotton hair. Ace also has cotton hair. He is only six months old but he already has a ton of hair but it is also cottony. He lets me brush him no problem. He doesn't Matt up. I guess my question is are maltese suppose to be silky or cottony? Not silky like a yorkie so to say but is the cottony coat more of a puppy thing? Geeze I ramble. Hope this made sense.


----------



## hempsteadjb (Mar 1, 2012)

My Tater Tot is three and has cotton like hair and is very thick. I keep him in the puppy cut or town and country look. He usually only gets mats on his ears and tail with this haircut. I try to brush daily and use kinky curly knot today if he has a small mat.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

We all want the silky coat on our Malts, but sometimes they have a cottony coat. I have one of each! Laurel's is cottony and Dewey's is silky. The description of a Maltese describes the hair as silky.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Maltese are supposed to have a straight silk coat, but not all do. My Lady (rescue) didn't, but Bailey is from a show breeder and has a to die for thick silk coat.

Ace won't get his adult coat until later in his first year, but generally a cottony puppy coat does not turn silky.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Ladysmom said:


> ...Bailey is from a show breeder and has a to die for thick silk coat.


He truly has the best coat I've ever seen on a pet Malt :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

zooeysmom said:


> He truly has the best coat I've ever seen on a pet Malt :wub:


And I'm a slave to it! Lady's coat was much easier!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I know this sounds like a silly question, but how do you tell the difference between silky and cottony?
Max has very thick soft fur which sounds kind of like Bailey's (which makes sense since they are from the same breeder ).
But his fur is so thick that when it grows he starts getting round like a Pomeranian, so I wouldn't think of it as silky...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Kathleen said:


> I know this sounds like a silly question, but how do you tell the difference between silky and cottony?
> Max has very thick soft fur which sounds kind of like Bailey's (which makes sense since they are from the same breeder ).
> But his fur is so thick that when it grows he starts getting round like a Pomeranian, so I wouldn't think of it as silky...


If Max's coat grows out, rather than down, it's probably cottony. Lady's coat was like that. Once it got to be about 2-3" long she started to look like she had a little white afro.

Bailey's coat naturally parted down the middle before I had it cut into a Town and Country. Another thing I have noticed is that it actually sparkles in the sunlight. It looks like it has glitter in it.

Jackie gave a really good explanation of the different types of silk coats here:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/51-maltese-grooming/81419-type-hair.html#post1360679


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Riley has a silky coat. I wanted to grow it long but the groomer trims it even though I told her not to cut the body! And the vet trimmed it up a little when he was neutered Tuesday. Si I think I'll get him puppy cut next time he's groomed.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I honestly don't know the difference either and it's not a silly question at all. I'm pretty sure Tucker is classic maltese silky but he still tangles and matts easily. A couple weeks ago when I clipped them I found that he had huge matts behind his ears even though I brushed him daily. I had no idea they were hiding there. His coat is soooo nice to touch. It does lay flat and nice however its very light and airy at the same time and my first thought would be cotton-ish, but I think my first thought is wrong.

Silky to me is like a yorkie's coat-but in the context of dogs I'm pretty sure it means something different.

I have my suspicions that Rocky is not full blooded maltese. His coat, to me, is silky, shiny especially when trimmed short, however its so darn curly he may as well be half poodle. And yet, with all the curl I often think of him as cotton like....

So yea, I don't know what the difference is either.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Mia is definitely cottony...*


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Dewey and Violet both have straight silky hair. Dewey's is thicker, but both feel cool to the touch where as Laurel's feels warm and is fluffy puffy!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Pipper has a cotton coat. The longer it gets, the bigger around he looks.


----------



## Ryder's Mom (Jun 10, 2011)

Ryder definitely has a cottony coat. It grows out instead of down and is always so fluffy. I find it easy to maintain, especially in the Florida heat.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I was hoping Leila's would be silky but I think it's cottony. From her neck up and on her tail, I think it's silky. But on her body, it's more cottony and makes her look bigger than she is. Has anyone ever seen one with both types of hair?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Leila'sMommy said:


> I was hoping Leila's would be silky but I think it's cottony. From her neck up and on her tail, I think it's silky. But on her body, it's more cottony and makes her look bigger than she is. Has anyone ever seen one with both types of hair?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My Lady had a combination coat. Her body, face and ears were relatively straight and sleek, but her legs and chest were definitely cottony. I just kept her in a puppy cut and let her wear clothes all the time!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I think Bella's coat must be a combination. She does look much bigger than she actually is due to her fluffiness. Her coat doesn't have any curl to it but a few days after a grooming, if she is not brushed out the strands tend to lump together and get a little yarn like. She never mats.


----------



## iLoveMisty (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm new to this kinda stuff, but i think Misty has both? Her hair is silky smooth from the top of*her body, it lays flat wit just one hand stroke, but the bottom part of her body is cottony like. It gets puffy and curly, she's still a puppy, so I'm not sure if it'll stay that way?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Leila'sMommy said:


> I was hoping Leila's would be silky but I think it's cottony. From her neck up and on her tail, I think it's silky. But on her body, it's more cottony and makes her look bigger than she is. Has anyone ever seen one with both types of hair?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Laurel has silky on her legs and head, but her body is cottony , and I do mean COTTONY!!PUFFYFLUFFY!!


----------



## Gabbee (Feb 12, 2013)

My lily is cottony. Her top coat does part down the middle but her fluff makes her looks fluffy. She is nine months old and never had Matt's my DH wants me to keep her long but... Since she developed into a matted mess I am rethinking that. I have them pretty much out now ( took me two weeks) but unfortunately groomer cannot get her in before may 21. So wish me luck.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

iLoveMisty said:


> I'm new to this kinda stuff, but i think Misty has both? Her hair is silky smooth from the top of*her body, it lays flat wit just one hand stroke, but the bottom part of her body is cottony like. It gets puffy and curly, she's still a puppy, so I'm not sure if it'll stay that way?


Misty still has her puppy coat. Her adult coat won't come in until she is about a year old.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*I Would Say Yogi's a Cotton Ball!!!!!*


----------

